# Anspruchsvollere/technischere Trails im Nürnberger Süden (Gebersdorf und Umgebung)



## Orikson (30. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ich viel im Schmausenbuck unterwegs und finde die dortigen Trails, ob gebaut oder natürlich, einfach klasse. Demnächst ziehe ich in den Nürnberger Süden nach Gebersdorf, und wollte dort nach ein paar ähnlichen Trails Ausschau halten.

Gestern war ich mal eine Runde bis nach Fürth zu dem Wildschweingehege hinter der Veste unterwegs. Das sind zwar alles schöne Waldwege und auch kleinere Trails, aber ohne größeren Anspruch, Abfahrten oder wirklich technische Passagen. Leider konnte ich bislang noch nichts so richtiges entdecken, daher hier die Frage wo man dort am besten zu Suchen beginnt?


----------



## sideshowbob (16. Mai 2018)

Fürther Stadtwald (Alte Veste) ist "leider" tatsächlich das Beste was hier zu finden ist. Die besseren Trails/Abfahrten sind teilweise ein bisschen versteckt und kurz aber durchaus spaßig. Generell aber eher nicht mit dem Nürnberger Osten (Schmausenbuck bis Moritzberg) vergleichbar. 
Nimm dir einfach mal bisschen Zeit und sprich die Jungs mit den dicken Fahrwerken an oder fahr einfach jemand hinterher wenn er mal links/rechts auf einen kleinen Trail abbiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Mai 2018)

STB ist auch nicht weiter von Gebersdorf als die Veste, oder?

Und an der Veste gibt es schon anspruchsvolle Sachen, sowohl für Airtime als auch technisch.
Allerdings eher an Spots gebündelt (wie die zwei Krater mit den dicken Sprüngen), oder kurze Trailabschnitte, an denen es mal technisch wird.


----------

